

Ask HN: Who's looking for employment? - ncarlson

In my time at hacker news, I've seen a few "Who's hiring" threads. Since I'm currently looking for a job, I thought it'd be neat to do that sort of thread in reverse.<p>If you're currently looking for work, post your name, a link to your resume/cv, the type of work you're looking for, and where you're looking for work.<p>I'll go first: My name is Nicholas Carlson. I'm looking for a junior or mid level C++ programming position. I currently live near Boulder, but I am more than willing to relocate to the west coast.<p>Resume: http://bit.ly/cmwUEm
======
empire29
ncarlson - have you checked out wsod.com in Boulder, CO? -- I have two friends
that work there and they seem to be "always hiring" .. I believe theyre a .NET
shop, but from the sounds of it as long as youre a decent dev you should have
a fairly good shot.

~~~
ncarlson
Yes, I just dropped off my resume and cover letter there yesterday. It looks
like a great place to work. Hopefully I'll get a call back.

